# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report, Port Mansfield, TX.; 2/1-3/5/22



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Well it was an interesting winter on the Lower Laguna. Just when you think you got the big trout figured out, mother nature throws you a curve ball. Not only did we have big temperature swings with the air and water, but we also had multiple different bait hatches because of the big warm ups we faced. These different hatches, and near 78 degree water temps at times, forced us to think outside the box and fish a completely different pattern than we are used to for this time of year.

None the less, once we figured out the pattern we were able to stay on fish we were hunting for. We used a variety of baits to catch these fish, and what we saw was on warming trends they wanted small mirrodines, baby softdines, and soft plastics. We never had a very explosive topwater bite, at least not from the trout, but the reds would give us a show. On days during or before a front, softdine xl's and a few fatboys did the trick. Personally I like throwing mirrodine xl's and softdine xl's over anything.

All in all we set a few new personal best, released all trout and reds, and even a few flounder in healthy condition. Had a blast with clients both new and old, and look forward to next year. We will be back down to Port in a few weeks to try our hand at chasing big fish in April. Between now and then, we have a handful of openings here in our home waters of Seadrift/Port O'Connor. If it's a wade fishing artificial trip, sight casting reds, or a navigational trip to learn new waters give us a call.

As a continuing effort to help our bay system rebound, we will again this year ask clients to release all trout. If you would like to keep a couple reds for dinner that is fine with us. Thank you for the support in helping our fisheries, we look forward to fishing with y'all.


----------

